# Small follicles??



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced this? I had two egg collections last year - eight with the first and eleven with the second. This year changed clinics and have had to abandon our last treatment as I had a really big follicile and the rest (only about five) were really small so they suggested that we stop and start again. Should I be really concerned - I know a year has passed and I am just scared that something has happened to me for this to happen? Weirdly I have lost weight (about a stone and a half), have had no alcohol for months and months, am eating far more healthily and have given up work - so shoulod be in much better condition - this was the last thing we expected so I am frantic with worry. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Cant really help you much i thought the size of follicles depended on the doseage of drugs you were on. Are you on a different schedule at this clinic than you were with your previous clinic?


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

No they didn't change the drugs or doseage. It seems like I didn't react this time as I had done previously. I'm just concerned as the previous clinic were really positive and this time all they seemed to say was that it was really strange. I just wondered if anyone else had experienced this and if there was any reason for it? We are waiting for blood tests to come back which might give some explanation but as with everything the wait is really stressful.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry i can't offer much help either   i just thought i'd send you a  

pam xx


----------

